
What's wrong with how Medicare pays doctors - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/medicare-fee-schedule-basics/
======
matrix
There are plenty of problems with Medicare, but patient input into pricing is
not one of them. One of the comments on the article sums it up nicely:

"The information asymmetry between the doctor and patient is so great that a
patient’s judgement about the value of a given treatment is meaningless. Not
to mention that people are irrational actors. To go back to my pharmacy
example: demand for cosmetic treatments is often less elastic than it is for
treatments that will keep a person alive."

------
petervandijck
Here's the PDF: <http://nihcm.org/pdf/NIHCM-EV-Berenson_FINAL.pdf>

